# Professionelles Foto



## nitrobesim (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo. Ich weiß nicht, genau wie ich es beschreiben soll, aber mit welchen Tricks abgesehen, von der richtigen Beleuchtung mit Kamera und Pickel retouchieren kriegt man diesen Effekt in Photoshop hin, dass die Bilder halt so perfekt, toll aussehen.
Nicht amateur, sondern professionell?

Ich denk ja mal nicht, dass das Beispielfoto nicht so aus der Kamera gekommen ist.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, ist das Foto nicht einfach ein Schnappschuss. Da wurde schon vorher überlegt, was daraus werden soll. Das Licht wurde gut gesetzt, es war wohl auch eine Visagistin am Set.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du einfach nur eine Methode wissen willst oder ob es dir um ein bestimmtes Bild geht.
Als erstes ist es gut, wenn das Bild in einer guten Auflösung vorliegt. Danach gibt es viele Schritte und Wege, um das Bild "schöner" zu machen.

Um die Haut klarer und frischer aussehen zu lassen, dupliziere das Bild und setze die obere Ebene auf "Negativ multiplizieren". Sollte es zu hell werden, einfach mit dem Deckkraftregler spielen. Für weitere Schritte einfach die beiden Ebenen auf eine reduzieren (obere Ebene anwählen und Strg + E drücken).

Auf jeden Fall wird immer weichgezeichnet. Das kannst du auf verschiedene Art und Weise tun:
Du kannst das Werkzeug Weichzeichner benutzen, um in gewünschter Stärke partiell weichzuzeichnen.
Ich empfehle hier einfach das Bild zu duplizieren und den Filter Gaußscher Weichzeichner anzuwenden. Orientiere dich dabei an der Vorschau. Danach eine Ebenenmaske erstellen und fülle diese mit Schwarz. Nun kannst du mit einem weißen Pinsel in gewünschter Stärke an der Stelle die Weichzeichnung hinmalen, wo du sie brauchst (Wangen, Stirn, Hals). Konturen, Augen, Mund etc. sollten davon verschon bleiben.

Und einen gleichmäßigeren Teint zu bekommen, erstellst du eine neue Ebene, zoomst sehr stark auf eine Stelle mit den richtigen Hauttönen und wählst mit der Pipette ein mittleres Braun aus. Mit den Pinsel malst du jetzt mit einer geringen Deckkraft (5%-10%) an den gewünschten Stellen. Wiederhole diesen Schritt gegebenenfalls mit anderen, vorkommenden Farbtönen und variere ein wenig die Deckkraft (für jeden Farbton eine neue Ebene verwenden).

Soll die Person ein wenig mehr Farbe bekommen, denn erstelle eine Einstellungsebene vom Typ "Gradiationskurve" und verschiebe den Schwarzpunkt nach rechts. Soll es wieder nur auf Bereiche wirken, einfach mit einer Ebenenmaske arbeiten.
Zur einfachen Verstärkung des Hauttons reicht es aber schon aus, einfach das Bild zu duplizieren und die obere Ebene auf "Weiches Licht" zu setzen.

Flecken wie Leberflecke und Pickel entfernt man einfach mit dem Bereichsreparatur-Pinsel.Einfach Spitze auf geeeignete Größe einstellen und "wegklicken". Aber bitte beachte, einige Flecke sind charakteristisch für den Menschen und es würde unangenehm auffallen, würden diese nicht mehr vorhanden sein.

Augenringe lassen sich leicht durch eine Einsstellungsebene "Tonwertkorrektur" entfernen. Einfach den Regler für den Grauwert nach links ziehen, bis die Augenringe nicht mehr zu sehen sind. Danach wieder mit der Ebenenmaske arbeiten und die Einstellungsebene wirklich nur auf die Augenringe wirken lassen. Ganz sollten sie vielleicht nicht weggemacht werden, da es sonst schon zu unnatürlich aussehen könnte.
Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du damit auch gleich die Zähle aufhellen, doch Vorsicht: Das Weiß der Zähne sollte nie weißer sein als das Weiß der Augen.

Lippenstift mit einer Einstellungsebene "Farbton/Sättigung", im Dialog "Färben" einschalten" und Farbe wählen. Auftragen per Ebenenmaske.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------

